# Any Support Groups in Malaysia? :)



## DannyFrancis (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey there, I'd just want to ask is anyone from Malaysia?  And also is there any support group in Malaysia?


----------



## parklah (May 17, 2009)

im from malaysia too. i dont think there is a support group


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey, I am part Malaysian ^_^ I've visited there once for about a month when I was little.

I don't know anything about support groups tho.


----------



## rafi1234 (Jul 22, 2017)

hi there everyone, 

i made this support group for all of u 
Please join

hi there everyone, 


http :// meetu. ps/c/3qpQc/zD39z/d

^^ pls put the above link together


----------

